# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  The JREF Forum reaches 5000 members !

## Maciamo

Champagne for everyone !  :Spray:  

Our little community has reached 5000 members today. Our 5000th member is Nokkie213.  :Wavey: 

 :Cheers:   :Senko-hanabi:

----------


## thomas

> Our little community has reached 5000 members today.


Little community....??? That's a respectable army of 5000 highly motivated JREFers, a force to be reckoned with, lolol.

Banzai!  :Laughing:

----------


## Uncle Frank

get on and actively post !! Wouldn't it be neat to have a world convention meeting!! Now that would be one big family get togeather!

Frank

 :Blush:   :Joyful:   :Spray:

----------


## Uncle Frank

> Little community....??? That's a respectable army of 5000 highly motivated JREFers, a force to be reckoned with, lolol.
> 
> Banzai!


that it would grow so big Thomas?? Congrats to you and all the people who run the Forum!! This is a milestone to be proud of!!

Frank

 :Spray:   :Spray:   :Spray:   :Spray:   :Spray:

----------


## michi

congratulations!  :Senko-hanabi:   :Cheers:

----------


## jeisan

WOHOO!!!  :Spray: 
i remember the forum reaching 1000 members a year ago, my how we've grown  :Cheers:

----------


## noyhauser

not to be a downer.... but how many did the forum lose because of the week that it was offline. The boards seem quieter, which is probably for the better (I've reduced my number of postings as well) I'm willing to bet that a lot of the 5000 are dead accounts.

----------


## Ten'shi-no-Shippuu

Yeehaa!!!!
 :Spray:   :Spray:   :Spray:   :Spray:   :Spray:  
 :Cheers:   :Cheers:   :Cheers:   :Cheers:   :Cheers:   :Cheers:

----------


## dreamer

Well..congratulation ^^

 :Spray:   :Drink:   :Cheers:   :Dancing:   :Cool:

----------


## mad pierrot

Cheers! Long live Jref!

----------


## Hypertokyo5

> that it would grow so big Thomas?? Congrats to you and all the people who run the Forum!! This is a milestone to be proud of!!
> 
> Frank


really!!!!!u guys should be so happy!!!!!i am even happy for you!!!!!!!and congrats to the 5000th member!!!!awesome!  :Spray:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Spray:   :Spray:   :Victory:   :Victory:

----------


## jovial_jon

WOO HOO!!!  :Spray:  congrats to all! we rule!  :Laughing:

----------


## EscaFlowne

Go thomas Go Maciamo
its your birthday  :Karaoke:  .....well not really but congratualtion!  :Relieved:

----------


## Dream Time

I think many of them are dead accounts....

----------


## EscaFlowne

Thats one way to squash the celebration....

----------


## Iron Chef

Gratz upon hitting 5k.
8-)

----------


## Hachiko

JREF banzai banzai BANZAI!!!  :Smiling:

----------


## playaa

HAHA !! Banzai! LOL

----------


## Keiichi

Well I'll be danged, less than 10 days after this and we have over 100 more new members.

kono mama zutto zutto
shinu made happy!
Banzai!

----------


## silver angel

good jorb!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Elizabeth

> I think many of them are dead accounts....


What is a dead account? Are membership rolls purged periodically or allowed to expire with non-use or something?

----------


## thomas

> What is a dead account? Are membership rolls purged periodically or allowed to expire with non-use or something?


We occasionally purge the accounts of users who failed to confirm their subscription. Unfortunately, a lot of users sign up under invalid or randomly checked email accounts.

----------


## Eternal Wind

MORE MORE!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jeisan

a year ago yesterday we had 1059 members, quite an increase for a years time.

----------


## sky888

since a year back, there has even been more progress and the number of members has soared!

for the record as on today:

Threads: 19,262, Posts: 284,175, Members: 14,811, Active Members: 1,156
Welcome to our newest member, awesome-engma

----------


## Flashjeff

The numbers say it all, friends! Most Impressive indeed! Well, I'm certainly happy, and honored to be part of JREF!
 :Cool:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

It won't be long until it's 15,000! Wow!

----------


## Clawn

That's terrific news! As they say the more the merrier! Congratulations, Maciamo, Thomas, may you have many more JRefians in your army in the coming year. :Bravo:   :Balloon:   :Joyful:   :Yeahh:

----------


## Jack

well congrats and all!!! members just keeping coming its all good!!

----------


## Kinsao

I had a cunning plan that gets more members... you see... because I posted that I have the Regret sheet music for piano, I noticed a lot of people joined the forum and made only one post - "please can I have the music?!?!?"  :Blush:   :Bluush:   :Laughing:

----------


## Elizabeth

The only suggestions for improvement I have would be to make the content more focused (on Japan  :Blush: ) and for the owners to speak with a single voice....the language forum is still decent, but how the place is managed has caused a lot of the dropoff in active posting, in my opinion. And the chances of changes in that are absolutely never.... :Sou ka:

----------


## Damicci

How difficult would it be to organize a convention? not sure of a location but the general idea.

----------


## Doc

Convention? I ain't going to no stinking convention!

Doc  :Wavey:

----------


## Damicci

Can I ban Doc for a few days? j/k

----------


## Doc

I'm sure you'd like that too.  :Okashii: 

Doc  :Wavey:

----------

